# Why are there SO MANY canine furries?



## Amiir (May 24, 2017)

Canines are cute and all but I'd personally love to see more variety. Oh well, this means that when I do see a different species being used for one's 'sona that I'm going to appreciate it more. 


Anyway, why do you think there's soooooo many foxes, wolves, etcetera etcetera?


----------



## Belatucadros (May 24, 2017)

I've wondered that myself, and that's partly why I went with a gryphon.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 24, 2017)

People like doggoes. There's no denying it.

I know I definitely went through a phase in middle school and early high school where I was obsessed with wolves. I think it was because they were cool looking and people like to romanticize the characteristics of these animals.

Now that I'm older, I decided wolves weren't for me. So, that's why I'm a bun-bun. It just fits better.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2017)

Fursonas don't count, they're mainly how a person feels comfortable and connected to a certain species of animal. Not everyone feels close to a kinkajou because it's so obscure and less familiar. Im another boring ass wolf myself :v I absolutely love other obscure species but have always loved the wolf since my childhood, and hence why its my personal alter. People also have dogs and cats so they feel their animals are a part of their life in some way, and they admire and revel their characteristics, canids especially are very much like humans when it comes to pack mentality or family groups. We understand each other, in a sense.


I put my interest of other creatures in my other weird creations and stuff, or have tried anyways. Heh.


----------



## PencilBrain (May 24, 2017)

No originality


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2017)

PencilBrain said:


> No originality


Excuse u buat I am best specisal snowflake tyvm!!!1!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 24, 2017)

Because Barf the Mog was just that endearing of a character?


----------



## Amiir (May 24, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Im boring


WRONG


----------



## Jarren (May 24, 2017)

Relatable traits, familiarity, general fascination with canids, comparatively easy to draw, existing popularity within the fandom. That said, there are other critters with overwhelming representation; canids, of course, felines, equines, dragons ( hi! ^.=.^ ), rabbits. Some critters are just more easily appreciated/anthropomorphized than others.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2017)

For me to spray I suppose? I mean, dogs are always getting sprayed by skunks; they just never learn.


----------



## Aziri (May 24, 2017)

I imagine it might have to do with many of us growing up with dogs and becoming dog ppl.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (May 24, 2017)

Aside from all that, dogs usually have a wide variety of shapes and their anatomy is simple to replicate if you put it that way. I mean, felines seem alike but it's harder to draw a cat than a dog. I guess mainly because of the face shape and the alike xP Tbh, I chose foxes as my sonas because they're the ones I best connect to mainly because of drawing reasons.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 24, 2017)

Because dogge fursuits are cheap as hell


----------



## Sagt (May 24, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Canines are cute and all but I'd personally love to see more variety. Oh well, this means that when I do see a different species being used for one's 'sona that I'm going to appreciate it more.
> 
> 
> Anyway, why do you think there's soooooo many foxes, wolves, etcetera etcetera?


Answer right there.


----------



## PencilBrain (May 24, 2017)

Some people just dont think about it, they dont put in much thought. And the first thing people think of is a canine. Canines are like the human warrior of furries. The basic teir one beginner stage of the fandom.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2017)

Because canines and felines have features a lot of people like. End of story.

Some put a lot of effort, thought and energy into their Fursona, others don't.

Want variety? BE the variety.


----------



## Alistair Lapinchat (May 24, 2017)

I suppose it's because many people, at least in the West, though I'm sure it's similar in the East, own dogs as pets and feel the most fraternity with them. Dogs and cats have always been the most popular category of fursona... followed by the rest of the familiar animals. I really don't think it's something to be surprised about... and besides, to many people, engaging with their fursona isn't something they do on a regular basis... it's something they do on a semi-regular or infrequent basis, as a side hobby or something they do for recreation when they feel like it. It's easier to have something that's easier to remember, especially if you aren't exactly... personally attached to the character you create. I find that when furres establish close, meaningful connections to the personality they create, the most likely it is that the character will be unique and memorable.


----------



## Alstren (May 25, 2017)

As said before it's matter of familiarity. Most of the people on the internet are from countries where dogs and cats are popular choices of pets, ergo many furries go with the animal their most familiar and most comfortable with, which just happens to be canines, felines and or any permutations of them. Occasionally you'll have people who have experience with other kinds of animals or even just an interest or appreciation for them, but over all they are still a minority comparatively. Honestly I cant say I blame them whats not to love about dogs? Their fun, fluffy, loyal, cute, and easy to train.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Because no one here is creative.


I once had a similar answer.
Triggered the fuck outta a 16-year-old because of it by accident.
I know I'm not awesome.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 27, 2017)

I think it originates on how "Cool" the wolf is. I mean, throughout our childhood, the wolf is seen as a majestic as fuck, stronk, etc. but since people want to be 'unique', the go with other canines. Foxes and huskies, while not technically wolfs, are pretty darn close. They make up more than half of all canine 'sonas. all others are rather rare, because they are not dickriding the wolfs the the cocksluts most of them are.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 27, 2017)

Dogs, wolves and foxes also have a lot of cultural significance basically anywhere you go that has them. To give you an example of how deep this goes, I'll flash my nerd card and talk about etymology.

In linguistics, there is a concept known as taboo deformation, which describes when a word is intentionally altered so as to avoid saying the original, as doing so would violate a social taboo. A good modern example of this is using "darn" instead of "damn." This phenomenon is not new by any means; consider the many names of God in Judaism. Yet etymologists studying the roots of words in various Indo-European languages uncovered something even more peculiar: A pattern of taboo deformation influencing the evolution of certain words starting before the introduction of writing across numerous branches of the same family tree of languages. Three words in particular stood out.

"Fox," "wolf," and above all, "bear." These are what the ancient Indo-Europeans feared, before they were Hittites, Scythians, Indians, Persians, Greeks, Celts, Romans, Tocharians, Norsemen, Slavs, Armenians, Romani, Englishmen, or anything else you can name. Our relationship with canids (and mammalian predators more broadly) is burned into our very language.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

I always found dogs were some of the most common animals people see day to day, the ones with the most contact...So when a lot of new people come into the community, they think of the first wild animal they can, or the ones with the easiest shapes to draw, and in my experience first drawing animals and anthro, wolves, foxes, and other canids found their way onto my paper more times than say, cats did. I always thought cats were super hard to draw when I was first starting out drawing anthro.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2017)

PencilBrain said:


> Canines are like the human warrior of furries. The basic teir one beginner stage of the fandom.



I was about to post the same simile. You're a post burglar.


----------



## biscuitfister (May 27, 2017)

Dogs are the best ^-^ there just a bundle of joy and they're to stupid to be assholes knowingly


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> they're to stupid to be assholes knowingly


----------



## BattyPastel (Jun 3, 2017)

Doggos are cute, that's why! People can't get enough of them.

I think I even have a fox character somewhere.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 4, 2017)

I think it's related to the expression "dogs are a man's best friend." Us humans have always been fascinated by canidae, since ancient times and Aesop wrote his fables.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 4, 2017)

Is it so wrong to be in the norm. To stand out for now what you look like but because of the scars from your experiences?

I personally chose a coyote because of Native American & Aztec folklore/mythology.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

Why are there so many canines? Wolfs and dogs will come to be in a pack and maybe that's what poeple dream of being in accepted as in a pack or group of friends
Wolfs are also a icon to resemble beauty and power.
Dogs are easily a fun animal as well so it's easy to understand why poeple would want to be one.

But i'm just a sexy cat what do I know.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think it's fair to blame a lack of creativity to be honest. There are plenty of artists capable of drawing more "unique" species, but just because they can draw a mean caterpillar or axolotl doesn't mean they identify with that animal enough to use it as their fursona. At the end of the day mammals are just easier to anthropomorphise because humans are mammals - and dogs (and cats) are just the easiest by far to associate with because the majority of people were probably raised alongside at least one of the two and thus learned to humanize them to a greater degree - and, by extension, would find it easier to relate to foxes, wolves, lions, tigers, etc, as well.

Then again, it could also just be 'cause foxes and wolves are sexy-ass mo-fos. Who's to say for sure?


----------



## Kayl (Jun 6, 2017)

Me personally? I too would prefer that there be more variety in 'sona's. Like birbs and reptiles. 


Though from experience it seems that alot of folk are obsessed with the knot and being knotty and all that jazz, for those that get lewd and stuff; But that's my opinion.

 Bats are awsome and I wish there were more of 'em.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Kayl said:


> Bats are awsome and I wish there were more of 'em.


I'd like to see more bats, birds and bears as well.
I call for a doggie purge :V


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Then again, it could also just be 'cause foxes and wolves are sexy-ass mo-fos. Who's to say for sure?



This.  

I can't speak for others, but my fursona is a fox because that is what I identify with. I know it's one of the most common species. I know you can't swing a dead cat (no offense, ACaracalFromWork) without hitting one. But It doesn't change the fact that I self-identify as a fox. I can't just say "There are too many foxes here, I'll have to become something else" even though I would rather be more unique and creative. So, instead of worrying about it, I embrace it. I just try to make sure that I am unique among foxes.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think that the reasons vary greatly. Most likely stem from the fact that canines are very prevalent in most human cultures. They're everywhere. Whether it be as the high population of pets (and strays :/), or in some form of story or media. So whether it be that people are lazy, choosing what's most familiar (a common trait in humanity especially when faced with uncertainty), just what they feel most comfortable with, some tie to or whatever other reasoning, canines are likely one of the first to mind.

Personally...and no I'm not taking offense, simply answering the most likely question to arise since my 'Sona appears canine: I don't feel that my Fursona is really canine. I'm a hybrid of multiple species, and the Canidae family are only about half of that mix.


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 7, 2017)

Because fox/wolf are go to "IDK and am too lazy to try and find an animal that's steryotypes reflect me" type person. Then again there are people who go with them because they fit the steryotypes of them.


----------



## AustinB (Jun 7, 2017)

Because canines are popular pets and most furries grew up with them, which lead them to create canine fursonas. As for Foxes and the like, people just like them.


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2017)

I still maintain it's 'cause dawgs are so prone to getting sprayed by skunks, and must secretly like it. :v


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

because, we are a pack.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Also......canine's are VERY easy to start out as in this fandom.......think about it. The anatomy is easy to grasp, their likeable,  AND there are plenty of references. Form household dogs, to werewolves(how i started), to carton charters, to the preexisting canine art in this fandom, and the list of possible references goes on.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Canines were with humans for hell knows how long. We basically created dogs, and treat them if not like our children, then like our companions. We know the most about dogs, we can understand them and vice-versa, we feel the most empathetic towards dogs. That is, in my opinion, the reason behind so many canine fursonas: we associate ourselves with canines more then with other animals, because we share common history for thousands, millions of years.



*edit: *on the side note, I was very ashamed when I created an anthro wolf character few weeks back, yes.


----------



## DarithePomsky (Jun 25, 2017)

I mean from personal experience I really loved pomskies! They were small,cute, adorable but with a fierce bite from their husky side which drew me in since I could relate on a personal level. I feel like many people put in a lot of thought into their furry and choose the most common species because hey! They reflect themselves as individuals. It might seem like the same old same fursonas but they mean something great to the owner of them and shouldn't be frowned upon.


----------



## pineapplefox (Jun 25, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Because Barf the Mog was just that endearing of a character?


This comment makes me so happy.


----------



## pineapplefox (Jun 25, 2017)

As a side topic, I was wondering why certain types of canines are so popular. You can't throw a ball at any group of furs without hitting a wolf, fox, husky, or german shepard. Why are these 4 in particular so popular? Where are the coyotes, dingos, hyenas, poodles, bull dogs, corgis, or any other breed of dog?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 25, 2017)

(is a coyote) don't mind me, I'm busy not being here x3


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 26, 2017)

Someone may have already said this, but I feel like animated films have a lot to do with it; All Dogs Go to Heaven, Lady & the Tramp, 101 Dalmatians, Fox & the Hound etc... The characters are already anthropomorphic so it's easy inspiration. I guess that applies to a lot of the fandom in general


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 6, 2017)

Heyo lone dragon here! Which might be a bit unfortunate since sadly they're so common too... But anyways! Even I have wolf chars, but they're kinda more original than hedgehogs. /maybe but not really./ It was kind of a choice between being on the radar for copyright airstrikes or being just like everybody else, /or maybe I'm just paranoid./
As to directly answer your question, Dogs, wolves, etc. Canines are an inherently popular species by nature for pretty much all of the above reasons. They've been bred for humans and lived with humans for a very long time, we've got their forms down to a science in art, and they've starred in great animation movies. This leads to furries, who then draw art of "hot" anthro canines that attracts even more furries who love dogs. A group, no, a community, forms from this fandom of dogs, and then the furry community was born from it's shared interests in canines. And foxes and wolves and dragons and bunnies and farm animals /for some weird reason/, and just about every other species under the sun. And the moon. It was kinda destined to happen.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Because they have not found that the pinnacle of everything is obviously the avian master race. Canines are like 5 notches below felines


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 6, 2017)

you know, not everyone only has one fursona.......most people have a canine main fursona but an other race for a secondary fursona or have more and some bypass having multiple fursonas by giving there fursonas transformative abilities such as lycanthropy. there are some furries with nine fursonas whoever in my chase I have three fursonas, coyote, phoenix, and bunny.


----------



## Ariaxu (Jul 6, 2017)

Because canines are just very popular in western cultures. Not to mention dogs have so maaaany different shapes, colours to choose from. Also, as someone mentioned before, they're the cutest.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 14, 2017)

I chose a wolf because they stick together, hunting in packs, as opposed to something like a hawk or a cat that hunts all alone. I didn't want to be a prey animal because I wanted my sona to be on top of the world, the biggest and strongest animal around. another big reason was the fact that I am a high-fantasy fanatic and wolf furries could be seen as sort of a spinoff of werewolves, who have always had and always will have an important role in fantasy fiction.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 14, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> I chose a wolf because they stick together, hunting in packs, as opposed to something like a hawk or a cat that hunts all alone. I didn't want to be a prey animal because I wanted my sona to be on top of the world, the biggest and strongest animal around. another big reason was the fact that I am a high-fantasy fanatic and wolf furries could be seen as sort of a spinoff of werewolves, who have always had and always will have an important role in fantasy fiction.


You wanna be on top of the world? Why not be an eagle?


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 20, 2017)

Most likely because they are relatable, and easy to draw. But still, incredibly common, a reason why I made mine a sheep of all things


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 20, 2017)

cause we are Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(art is not mine and I take 0 Credit)


----------



## modfox (Jul 20, 2017)

because...... FOXES ARE THE MASTER RACE!!!


----------



## Crowish (Jul 21, 2017)

My fursona is a Crow named MD, but I used to have a dog one. The one in my icon is an anthro sea slug guy.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 21, 2017)

I honestly think that there are a lot of canines because they're simple and when you purchase a suit, there doesn't have to be complications with the base or anything. Also with scalies, there can be some complications because canines, birds, and maybe sergals have an snout that is easier to sculpt/make out of styrofoam. This is just my opinion because one of my friend's fursona is a snake and it's pretty complicated to draw because snakes don't really have a snout


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

People choose what they connect to. It feels right to them so that's what really matters. If they like dogs or feel they have a ton in common with them then a dog they should be. I'm guessing it's also because a lot of people have close personal connections to cats and dogs. Also there's a lot of imagery and mythology that goes along with wolves and such and that appeals to quite a few people. I really love all kinds of creatures but for several personal reasons I'm a fox.


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah canines are extremly popular i think because lots of us have dog pets, canines and felines some rodents and pets like birds and things are some of the only animals that you can get close too without biting your face off. Dragons are popular because they are in the lore of more than one country they can be expanded into so many diffrent forms.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm actually somewhat glad birds are rare in the fandom. I enjoy being a rarity!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I'm actually somewhat glad birds are rare in the fandom. I enjoy being a rarity!


Same, but it would be nice if there were more...


----------



## Feyd_ (Jul 31, 2017)

Because _*unfunny overdone joke approaching
_
CANINES AND VULPINES ARE THE BEST !!!!111


----------



## shapeless0ne (Aug 5, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Same, but it would be nice if there were more...


it would, i mean there's only one other phoenix i know of.


----------



## wolflynxrae (Aug 13, 2017)

I wanted an animal that had the little floofs at the tip of their ears, but didn't want to deal with drawing a cat snout because it'd look weird. Thus I just made myself a kitty bark (lynx wolf).


----------



## lajm (Aug 13, 2017)

canines are rad


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 13, 2017)

Canines, whether they're dogs, wolves or foxes, are the best. They're so happy and so cheery and go ^W^ when they're happy.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Aug 13, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Same, but it would be nice if there were more...


I hear ya on that


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Canines, whether they're dogs, wolves or foxes, are the best. They're so happy and so cheery and go ^W^ when they're happy.


And they're, like, maul people occasionally, and can be very dangerous in stray packs .з. If coming to that, cats are objectively better in that regard - they're too cool to be unhappy, and too lazy to fight against humans, lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> And they're, like, maul people occasionally, and can be very dangerous in stray packs .з. If coming to that, cats are objectively better in that regard - they're too cool to be unhappy, and too lazy to fight against humans, lol


I have a cat that'd blow that theory out of the water.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have a cat that'd blow that theory out of the water.


That's only because you don't respect coolness of your cat by saying that canines are better


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That's only because you don't respect coolness of your cat by saying that canines are better


Heh... That sounds like something my cat would literally say! XD


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That's only because you don't respect coolness of your cat by saying that canines are better


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2017)

I still think there's so many canines, because they're the best at getting sprayed by skunks.

Them dawgs never do learn!


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Canines are cute and all but I'd personally love to see more variety. Oh well, this means that when I do see a different species being used for one's 'sona that I'm going to appreciate it more.
> 
> 
> Anyway, why do you think there's soooooo many foxes, wolves, etcetera etcetera?




I like doggos, I even have two. People like dogs, I do. But I made an OTTER fursona. XD

Edit: I tried to make my fursona accurate to the species. A very rare occurrence. The otter fursona's I've seen are more human-like otters that are tall and stuff. Soo.... yeah.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Canines are cute and all but I'd personally love to see more variety. Oh well, this means that when I do see a different species being used for one's 'sona that I'm going to appreciate it more.
> 
> 
> Anyway, why do you think there's soooooo many foxes, wolves, etcetera etcetera?


I made mine as a wolf/corgi mix cuz wolves are my favorite animal and a corgi is my favorite dog breed. I don't think I've seen a corgi in the fandom yet.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 16, 2017)

No one is unique no matter what they pick. I saw slug pornography on e621. _Slugs_.


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 16, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> No one is unique no matter what they pick. I saw slug pornography on e621. _Slugs_.


rule 34 states that there is porn of everything, no exceptions. 
As for the doge overabundance, its probably due to the connection with humanity. After all, the common dog is mans oldest domesticated animal and our first foray into selective breeding.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Miaq_Al_Sharim said:


> rule 34 states that there is porn of everything, no exceptions.
> As for the doge overabundance, its probably due to the connection with humanity. After all, the common dog is mans oldest domesticated animal and our first foray into selective breeding.


Actually the first domesticated animal was the sheep because that way early humans can have wool for clothing and meat for nutrition and survival. Dogs were the first domesticated pets.


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 17, 2017)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> Actually the first domesticated animal was the sheep because that way early humans can have wool for clothing and meat for nutrition and survival. Dogs were the first domesticated pets.


www.slate.com: Which animal did we domesticate first?
While you can't exactly trust this article fullsale, the humble doge was mans first domesticated animal and was used for alot more than we use them today. From Natives in the Americas using them to pull sleds across the plains before the arrival of European horses to protecting the tribe at night.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Miaq_Al_Sharim said:


> www.slate.com: Which animal did we domesticate first?
> While you can't exactly trust this article fullsale, the humble doge was mans first domesticated animal and was used for alot more than we use them today. From Natives in the Americas using them to pull sleds across the plains before the arrival of European horses to protecting the tribe at night.


Ah, ok. I heard that it was the sheep before, which would've made a lot of sense with needing food and clothing.


----------



## Liyah (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, let's be honest, dogs are adorable

But yeah, I love some variety. Even variety on dogs, like I want to see rare pure breeds, like poodles, or bulldogs, or St. Bernards!

At least people have fun


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

How about corgis?  Mine is a wolf/corgi mix.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 18, 2017)

I think it has something to do with being in a pack. People are social animals and want to be needed. Canines are also very social animals so it would be easy to make a canine and belong somewhere in the fandom...

I choose a red panda because I am much more an introvert.  n.n ☆


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

I agree. I'm more of an ambiverted person. I like time with other people and time to myself. It comes in phases and I can show traits of introverts and extroverts.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 18, 2017)

This reminds me. I have literally _never _seen someone describe themselves as an extrovert. I think calling yourself an introvert is the psychological equivalent to saying that your dick is "a grower, not a shower."


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 18, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> This reminds me. I have literally _never _seen someone describe themselves as an extrovert. I think calling yourself an introvert is the psychological equivalent to saying that your dick is "a grower, not a shower."


Lol my bf calls himself an extrovert every chance he can. XD
Haha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 18, 2017)

Canines look elated when they're running. 'Nuff said. ^W^


----------



## modfox (Aug 18, 2017)

go to e621. and look up canine and there is your awnser.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> go to e621. and look up canine and there is your awnser.


Ok then... it's a bad idea for me to do that, but I get the point of what you're saying.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 20, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> No one is unique no matter what they pick. I saw slug pornography on e621. _Slugs_.


Hawt


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 20, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> No one is unique no matter what they pick. I saw slug pornography on e621. _Slugs_.


That's kinda cute, actually


----------



## Atsukyrie (Aug 26, 2017)

I personally have a fox/crow sona. She's Celtic themed.

It still bothers me that there are so many canines and I feel kinda bad that my sona isnt something 'less popular' but I've loved foxes and crows and will forever. I feel like denying my sona as one of them and changing her species just to be 'different' doesn't fit who I truly am or what represents me.

Its not because I grew up with them or because they were pets.  Im actually more of a cat person myself but I dont have a cat sona. They're just simply my favorite wild animals. 

Still it sucks feeling like everyone views you as unimaginative or boring etc just because you have a canine sona.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 26, 2017)

Atsukyrie said:


> I personally have a fox/crow sona. She's Celtic themed.
> 
> It still bothers me that there are so many canines and I feel kinda bad that my sona isnt something 'less popular' but I've loved foxes and crows and will forever. I feel like denying my sona as one of them and changing her species just to be 'different' doesn't fit who I truly am or what represents me.
> 
> ...



Well you don't have to do this but if you want to be 'different' you could make a crow-fox? ( crow body with fox features? or maybe make it looks like a griffon but a fox back...or front Idk lol )


----------



## Atsukyrie (Aug 26, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Well you don't have to do this but if you want to be 'different' you could make a crow-fox? ( crow body with fox features? or maybe make it looks like a griffon but a fox back...or front Idk lol )



Yeh I'm playing around with multiple things. I've looked at Griffins before. But is it really a griffin if it doesn't stick to the mythological creature's description? Ive considered switching it to a Crow-Fox as well actually. Its the face that makes it difficult. A beak is much less expressive than a canine mouth. In a way I suppose that could be simpler. I'm still playing around with her a lot and figuring out how to keep it within those two species.

Thanks for your input I really appreciate it! I'm a new fur so every bit of advice I get is like being hit by tiny inspiration pebbles until finally I get hit by a boulder and my jumbled thoughts form a coherent idea. lol


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

Many people like dogs and have dogs as pets, cats too. So they have a lot of familiarity with those animals.
There are less people who are that familiar with birds, reptiles and other animals.


----------



## A_Osmyde (Sep 10, 2017)

I think the reasons have mostly been covered already, but here's my two cents as to why I personally chose a wolf.

I want to start by saying that wolves (or even canines in general) are not my favorite animal. I love conures and indian ringneck parrots, followed by calico cats. The only breed of canine I would consider having as a pet is a corgi. I never had a pet canine of any sort while growing up. However, personality-wise I connect best with wolves--specifically with lone wolves and with a number of other temperments. I also find the anthro version of canines the most generally adorable of all species, and I want a cute fursona.

Every time I see someone just bluntly say it's becase of a lack of creativity... well I'm a very mellow person but that riles me a bit. I chose a canine despite being a creative person--I'm an engineer, I have to be creative to get things done. I (and many others) am not going to make the character that represents me some bizzare original species just to be a special snowflake. If I make more characters--sure, they probably won't be canines (unless it's a special friend for my sona--which goes back to the cute thing). But when it comes to representing who I would be if somebody pressed that button that makes us all anthros, I'm going to be the species that best fits me. And a wolf it is.

Overall, I think it has to do with what people find aesthetically pleasing, almost everyone is familiar with canines, and that many connect to canine species. That's all.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

Why shouldn't there be!?


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 10, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Many people like dogs and have dogs as pets, cats too. So they have a lot of familiarity with those animals.
> There are less people who are that familiar with birds, reptiles and other animals.


But dogs are the other thing. In fact, there are many canine OCs that are quite inventive and interesting (dalmatins, corgis, dachshunds, etc). Yet nope, everybody mostly picks wolves. And considering wolves are _extremely dangerous_ for humans, I don't think we can talk much about supposed "familiarity" here - I mean, give them a chance, they'll chew on us, simple as that.


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 11, 2017)

Wolves are fun and all, I like them.  And I must say, they are among the easiest to draw.
I do really like other species of furries though!! Cheetahs, horses, deer, they're all cool!!


----------



## ArtVulpine (Sep 11, 2017)

Why so many canines? Well, besides the typical "Why Not?" I guess because we so easily see so many canines in our daily lives like passing by a person walking a dog or seeing a wolf picture online. Same with cats, although I honestly see mainly domesticated cats drawn than exotic cats (lions, tigers, leopards) unless someone specializes in these like Xian Jaguar or Dark Natasha. 

So, in order of popularity (From my layman's perspective going to cons/ looking at art here), we have: 

1. Canines
2. Felines
3. Rabbits
4. Other Mammals
5. Mythic Animals (Dragon, Unicorn, etc.)/ Special Species (Sergals, Angel Dragons, Crux)
6. Non-Mammal Creatures


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

Where's my rodent fam at? Mousie here!
*Squints eyes and looks around the room*
But no, I don't have any problem with there being so many canines! Mostly because people should go for what they would find themselves to be, whatever they relate themselves to the most. If they feel like they'd be a wolf, then so be it. 
It's just like in real life, there are many people who fit into the same personality types, and just because one is more common than another doesn't make it any less awesome.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Sep 11, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> But dogs are the other thing. In fact, there are many canine OCs that are quite inventive and interesting (dalmatins, corgis, dachshunds, etc). Yet nope, everybody mostly picks wolves. And considering wolves are _extremely dangerous_ for humans, I don't think we can talk much about supposed "familiarity" here - I mean, give them a chance, they'll chew on us, simple as that.


Mine's a Swedish vellhund/corgi mix. I rarely see those breeds in the fandom if ever.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Sep 11, 2017)

Nova is a Dachshund\husky mix. So I think that hybrids are perfectly fine. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 11, 2017)

Because we're awesome


----------



## Ginza (Sep 13, 2017)

I myself have dabbled in other sona species, and aside from my weird ass cat creature, and Tasmanian devil sonas, I've always been a canine lover at heart. It just, feels right I guess? I've always just been able to feel the most comfortable drawing canine anatomy and such


In a class I attended which talked often about anthropomorphism and how it affects the way we perceive animals- we learned that there's a reason creatures like dogs and cats became man's best friend, and creatures like jellyfish and eels were left in the dust. It's because we as animals, look for characteristics similar to ours so we can empathize with these other creatures. If you were to be put in a dog's body, aside from the gain of a tail, lack of bipedalism, and a few other things- I'd overall say that you'd be able to move and carry on comfortably. Something like an eel though? Not so much. So if dogs seem to be the easiest for us to empathize and bond with biologically, doesn't it make sense that a lot of fursonas would be canine?


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Sep 18, 2017)

I agree that variety is always nice, but many people grow up with dogs, and thus feel they can relate to canines more.

I haven't. Might be one reason my sona isn't a canine. I have had fish, though. Make what you will of that.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jan 2, 2019)

modfox said:


> because...... FOXES ARE THE MASTER RACE!!!


No they're not


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 2, 2019)

Because knots.



Brooks Dotson said:


> No they're not


Yeah, we all know Grizzly Bears are best.

Ha, I got in before the soon to be lock for necro! UwU


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No they're not



You necro’d this just to say that. 

I am offended. :< 

Not really.  Foxes are best.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 2, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> You necro’d this just to say that.
> 
> I am offended. :<
> 
> Not really.  Foxes are best.


Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## stompyhooves (Jan 4, 2019)

Probably because people have grown up with dogs and/or have a very fond attachment to canines in general, so when making a fursona it's probably an easy pick to go with.

I myself grew up with dogs around all the time, though when making my fursona ended up learning that being a canine wasn't exactly something that felt right. It took me literally a whole fricken year to realize it was fine to have a draft horse fursona and be alright with it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2019)

Because if not for wolves, humans would have never made it out of those mud huts!


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2019)

So I can spray them! Along with any other occasional skunks.

Everyone knows canines are the one species that often never seems to get the idea that the black and white 'cat' does not want to play! 

So that's a major reason right there. By this point I figure many of them probably like it...especially foxes  I know that it's @Fallowfox 's favorite cologne which he wears daily : )


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jan 4, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> You necro’d this just to say that.
> 
> I am offended. :<
> 
> Not really.  Foxes are best.


What can i say? I aim to offened


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 4, 2019)

KiokuChan said:


> Your avatar is adorable!



Thanks!  @SmolSammichOwO made it for me!


----------



## CharlyTheFurry (Jan 15, 2019)

Hai there .-.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 16, 2019)

Because people are social creatures and so are canines?

That's my best guess.


----------



## luffy (Jan 16, 2019)

Since this already got necro'd:  I don't know jack about furry history, but I know a lot of the "OG furries" were more therian than they were anything, so they had canines.  Maybe it's from that majority base origin with people thinking more outside-the-box as time goes.


----------



## PrincessKeira (Jan 27, 2019)

I kinda wanted to not make my fursona a dog, fox, cat etc. type just because of the reason.

I haven't realized that until a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Uathúil (Jan 30, 2019)

My fursona is a wolf for three reasons:

1. It's a good, basic frame to build your ideas on.
2. Being basic, it's good for firsts.
3. I have always felt a deep connection and fascination with wolves.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 30, 2019)

I aimed to make most of my furries felines to balance out the canines in the world.
Actually it's because I'm one of the rare cat people that prefers cats over dogs


----------

